# Santa Rosa conditions Jan-March



## zep (Aug 2, 2004)

Can I expect dry tarmac in the Santa Rosa area, in--say--Jan to March? 

I live in soggy Portland, OR, (don't move here, unless you adore fenders--seriously) and am planning to get the heck out of town, early next year, for some hopefully dry tarmac in SR. Would like to ride Kings Ridge for the first time in many, many years, but not sure of the weather, that time of year. Any feedback is greatly appreciated. Note: I DON'T plan to bring my 'rain-bike'...want dry tarmac. 

TIA


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

It is our rainy season, and Sonoma does get more rain than the average for the Bay Area, but there should be able to get dry roads here and there. Our rain usually comes in storm waves, with a dry day or two between. 

Big question mark is this year's weather. This is supposed to be a La Nina year, which can mean more rain. 

But it should be like riding in the Mojave for someone coming from Portland.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

it's always a bit of an unknown. i feel we had a lot more rainy days last fall then this year, given it's a "la nina" year. maybe it's saving it up for jan-march. also keep in mind that king ridge/cazadero gets the most rain in the county when it does rain.
but you might get lucky, because there are usually some really awesome days during that time of year too - when it's not raining.


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

The good news is that the microclimate rule still applies a bit out here in the winter. It is often pounding rain up here but dry as a bone thirty minutes to the south (e.g. Berkeley Hills or Mt. Diablo). But, as mentioned, it is la nina so who knows? It is certainly going to be a bit drier but that is relative.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

If you are risk averse, you could instead head further south to traditional winter training areas like Santa Barbara, Solvang or even as far as San Diego.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*average rainfall*

Normal Precipitation
(SANTA ROSA Weather station, 0.74 miles from Santa Rosa)
Month Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec Annual 
Inch 6.25 6.08 4.71 1.67 0.83 0.19 0.06 0.11 0.49 1.81 4.31 4.50 31.01

Portland
Jan Feb Mar Apr May Jun Jul Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec Year
6.46 4.97 4.51 2.91 2.16 1.56 0.53 0.75 1.76 3.33 6.26 6.94 42.10


----------

